# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Tại sao nói công ty dịch thuật công chứng trở nên đặc biệt

## Trans24h

*Dich thuat cong chung quận Thanh Xuân* là dịch vụ của Công ty dịch thuật chúng tôi tại quận thanh xuân phục vụ các mục đích dịch thuật hồ sơ và công chứng bản dịch cho các cá nhân, tổ chức.



Tại Việt Nam nói riêng và các quốc gia trên thế giới nói chung, yêu cầu về tính pháp luật của các văn bản, tài liệu và giấy tờ được dịch từ ngôn ngữ này sang ngôn ngữ khác ngày càng được nâng cao. Một phần là Do bởi các quốc gia đang thắt chặt hành chính cũng như đối với hành vi nhập cư trái phép. Một phần là đảm bảo về nghĩa vụ và quyền lợi của người dân nhập cư hoặc di cư. cho nên mà Dịch thuật công chứng quận Thanh Xuân hiện nay đang dần trở chuyển sang một dịch vụ mũi nhọn cho toàn ngành dịch thuật Việt Nam. vấn đề đó đã khiến nhu cầu của dịch vụ này không ngừng tăng cao.

Dịch thuật công chứng quận Thanh Xuân của Công ty dịch thuật Trans24h là dịch vụ hàng đầu trong việc chứng thực sao y bản chính, chứng thực chữ ký, các tài liệu mọi thứ tiếng cho các khách hàng là cá nhân và tổ chức. Chúng tôi luôn đảm bảo về thời gian, chất lượng và giá cả phù hợp với từng bản dịch.

Dịch công chứng ở quận Thanh Xuân lấy ngay. Do nhiều yếu tố khách quan mà việc lấy ngay tài liệu cần được dịch và công chứng trong khi cần chờ một thời gian nhất định là việc bắt buộc phải thực hiện. Đây là dịch vụ mà đã gắn liền với công ty từ những ngày đầu thành lập. Chúng tôi luôn cố gắng hết mình để có thể giúp khách hàng hoàn tất công việc trong hoàn cảnh thuận lợi. Do đó mà nó đã được đưa vào danh mục dịch vụ trọng yếu của công ty. Bên cạnh những dự án, các văn bản pháp quy, hợp đồng, hồ sơ con nuôi, các tài liệu văn bản cần có dấu chứng thực của nhà nước, Công ty dịch thuật Trans24h còn có riêng một đội ngũ chuyên tâm phục vụ những khách hàng cần lấy ngay các văn bản như: văn bản lao động, tài liệu du học, văn bằng chứng chỉ, bảng điểm, học bạ, hộ khẩu…với mức giá thấp hơn từ 10-20% so với các công ty khác và đặc biệt, khách hàng có khả năng có bản dịch ngay tức khắc hoặc bất cứ khi nào cần thiết, kể cả ngày nghỉ Thứ 7 hoặc Chủ nhật.

Chứng thực sao y bản chính

Trong nhiều trường hợp việc sao ý bản chính cho các loại văn bản sẽ khiến khách hàng gặp nhiều rắc rồi cũng như tốn thời gian và công sức. Bởi vậy mà văn phòng dịch thuật Trans24h đã tiến hành đưa dịch vụ chứng thực sao y bản chính vào hoạt động nhằm giúp khách hàng giảm thiểu được tối đa những rắc rối cũng như là lãng phí thời gian không cần thiết.

Điều duy nhất Quý khách phải làm là gọi điện thoại và chúng tôi sẽ có nhân viên đến giao nhận tài liệu tận nơi cho các Quý khách.

Mời tham khảo Báo giá Dịch công chứng ở quận Thanh Xuân hoặc Liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi  0948944222 để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về dịch vụ này.

website tham khảo: *[replacer_a]*

----------

